# Wayfarer E-Bike, I like it!



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just bought folding a Wayfarer Ebike from here: http://www.proridermobility.com/detail.asp?productID=334

I must say I am very impressed, delighted with it.

I tried to buy from AS Bikes but they will not ship to Northern Ireland. They said I could arrange and pay for a courier myself and the same would apply if I needed to return it for any reason, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought a couple of these two weeks ago and I agree Erneboy.

I also went to A&S first off, I emailed them enquiring about 2 of theirs. Had a brief email saying they were busy at the show and would get back to me after they got back. I sent a further reply saying surely someone could deal with my order before then?? Monday morning got an email saying they were not interested in dealing with me!!!! and I should go elsewhere, which I did.

Seemed odd to me as so many people sung A&S's praises !!

Anyway I am more than happy with my purchase !

Erneboy just a thought but I have slightly modified mine so that when the power is switched on I have an additional handlebar switch that cuts off the pedal assist mode. That way I can pedal "normally" on the flat and then engage motor assist without having to dismount!! Dead easy to do, if you want details PM me (20 minute job!!)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Plodd. I will use it for a while when it stops raining here and consider whether to do that.

The emailed reply I got from AS when I asked about delivery was quite abrupt, I thought it was really saying bugger off. I was surprised too given the good reports I have read on here. Was yours from a semi-literate lady called Annette by any chance? Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They do look good must admit, am going to save up all my £2 coins.
wonder if you get a discount for two bikes.
cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Alan

First email was from the lady you mentioned, and was indeed brief, subsequent emails from (I think) her husband. I was astounded at his attitude, I was looking to purchase two (over a thousand pounds !) and he was happy to actually refuse to deal with me. Lucky chap if he has that much business !! 

Cabby

I tried (hard) for a discount on two, didnt get one, but at the price they are selling them for I was not that surprised !! There are without a doubt lighter folding bikes on the market but they cost a lot more money.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> There are without a doubt lighter folding bikes on the market but they cost a lot more money.


I thought 15kg (without the battery) sounded really light weight, and less than the AS folding version I believe.

Can you get electric bikes weighing much less than that?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I actually visited a new bike shop in my area this afternoon who specialize in leccy bikes. They had one there (ezzyrider or something like that) that was considerably lighter than my E-wayfarer HOWEVER if I had bought two of those I would have spent the best part of £500 more  

I made a conscious decision that cost was an important factor in my purchase, and any bike had to fold as I don't have a garage. 

I was looking for a couple of bikes that would enable us to have a lot more mobility whilst away in the MH without breaking the bank, hence the choice I made. Yes I had to compromise a bit but I wanted something that will increase our travel options a bit while away, not something to compete in the Tour de France on:roll: :roll: 

The odd thing is that with the battery fitted to the E-Wayfarer it feels as though its actually heavier than the bike and the battery individually, strange or what??.

With the battery removed the bikes are not that heavy and I have no problem lifting them into the under bed locker through the external door. Also I can charge them up overnight via my inverter!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

AS bikes at 36volt are out of stock until august

Dave p


----------



## pike3306 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> I bought a couple of these two weeks ago and I agree Erneboy.
> 
> I also went to A&S first off, I emailed them enquiring about 2 of theirs. Had a brief email saying they were busy at the show and would get back to me after they got back. I sent a further reply saying surely someone could deal with my order before then?? Monday morning got an email saying they were not interested in dealing with me!!!! and I should go elsewhere, which I did.
> 
> ...


i have just ordered a e-wayfarer from pro mobility. can you pm details of your 'conversion' please?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the folded size of the bikes? Can anyone who has one of these do a bit of measuring please?
Our space is limited.
thanks
Lala


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> I actually visited a new bike shop in my area this afternoon who specialize in leccy bikes. They had one there (ezzyrider or something like that) that was considerably lighter than my E-wayfarer HOWEVER if I had bought two of those I would have spent the best part of £500 more
> 
> I made a conscious decision that cost was an important factor in my purchase, and any bike had to fold as I don't have a garage.
> 
> ...


Hi
I tried to charge my AS bike through my 1000 watt inverter but get no real joy by that I mean it does not seem to deliver a good charge to the battery, the bike then runs out of steam very quickly. Just something for you to be aware of.

Ron


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have always supported and recommended Pro Rider Bikes(Products) on this Forum. However I recently had cause to call upon their after sales service and am sorry to say that it was anything but satisfactory.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

About to put my AS bike (36v folder ) on ebay. Nice little bike. I just feel happier on a larger bike. I found it folds really well, but I have now put a carrier on the towball as it is easier than getting it into the small van we have. 
Generally it fits OK between the seats whilst travelling (i put a pillow beside it to wedge it a bit too so it does fold fairly flat) and on the drivers seat when stopped. (With a cushion to protect the seat) it has its own bag to protect furnishings and is easy to lift in the bag. It has panniers and the front bag too.

Hardly used just through circumstances as it is a great little bike. Aftersales is excellent as I found when I lost a bolt.
Pm me if interested.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

lalala said:


> What is the folded size of the bikes? Can anyone who has one of these do a bit of measuring please?
> Our space is limited.
> thanks
> Lala


Will have a measure when I get home and pm you. AS bikes website quotes 850x410x800. They do fit nicely together when folded.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

with the pro rider versions which are 36v what size inverter do you all use to charge them up ???


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My inverter is about 500 watts I think (might even be less!!) and it charges both my bikes up brilliantly (at the same time) 

Having sung Proriders praises I did have one of the batteries fail a while ago at 14 months old (both bikes have done 150 miles max) 

After a lot of communication in which the standard reply was "its out of warranty" Which it certainly was but I felt something that cost (Li-ion battery) SHOULD have lasted much longer, exactly like the second bike purchased at the same time.

End result, as I said after MUCH communication (and at times non communication) since Mid August :roll: was an agreement to supply me with a new battery for 50% of the new cost (new cost quoted was £289   ) 

Just waiting for delivery now. 

When they are in full working order I still rate them BUT if you buy one make sure you keep checking the tightness of the nuts holding the pedal crank arms on (the opposite ends to the actual pedals) as they seem to work loose for a passtime. I have had replaced two and a pal has replaced one already !!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Pro Rider bikes*

Hi. We can recommend this company very well. We bought 2 bikes (one 4 days after the other) and sweet talked them into a £30 discount on the 2nd one. Our bikes are a year old this month and have each done over 790 miles. Would recommend the 36v and not the 24v.
When traveling we store the 2 batteries in an upright position under the habitation couch. This distributes the weight and also makes the bikes easier to lift onto the bike rack. We also thought they would be less likely to be stolen if the batteries were not on the bikes.

We bought a small pedometer from Halfords which we find really useful as we can fairly accurately estimate how far we can travel on 1or 2 or 3 lights on.

...and finally, we bought a dog carriage in Holland for our westie.

We hope you enjoy them - we love them!


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have two pro riders and are really pleased with them 
but.. I cannot charge on the 300w inverter which I attach through the 12v sockets because the alarm keeps going off ( getting to hot ) I use the inverter for other things without problems.
What do others do ? 
I am considering getting a 1000 w inverter which is what pro rider recommend but that has to be attached directly to the battery .
Has anyone else attached a 1000 watt inverter and can they offer me advise about how to do this please ?


----------

